# Vancouver Aquarium



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Just went for the first time since the renovation.

Really loving the FRT and Rainbow tank!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup that rainbow tank is ridiculous. I gotta think there's easily 500 in there. Awesome. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I love that rainbow tank. I could almost go just to watch that one. My youngest son loves the turtle.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

That definitely is the highlight for me as well - love that tank...


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

My favorite tank as well. Love how it's open at the top.
I literally stood there for 15-20min in awe. Lol. So peaceful looking. Would LOVE to have that tank at home!!


----------

